# Crius Plus RTA



## daniel craig (26/6/16)

Anyone have experience with this tank? I have the Crius v3 and love it, anyone have both? What are your thoughts? Are they similar in flavor?


----------



## Juno (26/6/16)

Hey bud, just picked up the cruis plus 25mm, loved the V3 22mm ans thought this was a good upgrade, 5.8mls juice capacity, top down airflow, 18mm deck, and all round the big daddy of the cruis V3. Has more airflow and the flavor is as amazing as the V3 if not better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/6/16)

Juno said:


> Hey bud, just picked up the cruis plus 25mm, loved the V3 22mm ans thought this was a good upgrade, 5.8mls juice capacity, top down airflow, 18mm deck, and all round the big daddy of the cruis V3. Has more airflow and the flavor is as amazing as the V3 if not better.


Thanks for the reply, I had the Crius v3 and decided it's time to upgrade. For some reason I preferred my Crius over the griffin so I decided to go the Crius plus route.


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly (29/6/16)

Have to agree with Juno i have both and the plus i believe is giving me better flavor and i get to do some wicked builds.


----------



## morras (29/6/16)

Flavor and clouds is great on the plus , I love mine......deck is huge and easy to build and wick.


----------



## Thomas O`Reilly (30/6/16)

Good to know there are a few non geek vape groupies in here i honestly think the crius plus has a slight leg up on the griffin25 !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (15/8/16)

After looking at all the offerings, and wanting a 25mm rta, I went with the Crius Plus.....VERY happy with it, engineered really well. Solid, excellent machining, never a leak when refilling...and I'm surprised how much I like its top fill. Have mine set with dual claptons at 0.5 ohms and sweet spot for me is about 75 watts. Glad it didn't have the center post airflow, think those dilute the flavor a little bit sometimes. And the top down airflow is there if I want to use it, altho I don't. Airflow is outstanding, no turbulence, smooth. Now I don't have the Griffin 25 so can't compare. But you wouldn't be disappointed with this one, for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------

